# Deal on vortex diamondback and viper binos



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Just a heads up for anyone in need, al's in Logan is running these two deals


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, those are great deals!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I think a sale like this might make someone drive all the way up to Logan...


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

If I hadn't two weeks ago gotten so'me 12x diamondbacks, I'd be making some sacrifices for those vipers


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Jmgardner said:


> If I hadn't two weeks ago gotten so'me 12x diamondbacks, I'd be making some sacrifices for those vipers


Same. I was just up there and got the 12x50 diamondbacks. Wish I would have waited that is a killer deal on the vipers. I could have talked the wife into an extra 180 bucks I think. Dang...


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any deals on scopes?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

None of the Vortex scopes that I saw but their vortex prices are really good. There were some bushnell scopes on sale. And I think they were running some promotion on Leupold where you get something free with purchase. You could call and they'd tell you what they got


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I picked some up last night.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

no problem. being so new to the west i don't have a lot of hunting advice unfortunately but I'm a heck of a bargain hunter and figure ill contribute anyway i can :grin: . and @buckfinder, did you get the diamondbacks or vipers?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Diamondbacks, Wish I had the cash for the vipers.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't we all


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Didn't want to drive to Logan from Heber City. (2 Hour Drive One Way) So, I stopped in Sportsman's Warehouse and asked if they did price matching. They told me they did if the item was in stock at the other store. They called Al's and they had 30 in stock as of this morning. The guy with a bewildered look said, "I guess I have to honor it." He didn't think that they were allowed to sell Vortex for that low and said he'd be calling their Vortex vendor to figure out how they were able to sell that low. Haha. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

HeberHunter said:


> said he'd be calling their Vortex vendor to figure out how they were able to sell that low. Haha. Thanks for the heads up!


Sportsman's does that a lot. I have seen them strong arm a couple of small retailers when they were under selling them.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

haha theres also a sportsman up here and they didn't have them. the day i bought my 12x diamondbacks, i had called sportsman, dicks, cabelas, and smith and edwards. none had any in stock. al's had 37 in stock and for way lower than i could find even on the internet. apparently they are in quite well with vortex


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Vortex has MAP pricing. Being this is just an in store non advertised price they can sell it for any price they want. It's what's called a "loss leader" in retail. I know one store moved over 200 9mm Hi points after black Friday sale IIRC $125 or $130.

BTW that is a very good price on those binos


----------

